# Barrs irn bru



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

On a lighter note to some of the previous threads.

possibly one for the scottish expats,

Does anybody know where you can buy barrs Irn Bru in south africa. possibly the greatest hangover cure known to man.:help:



steve


----------

